# Find of the Day: Audi Super 90 in Idaho and on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's something you don't see every day. There's a 1971 Audi Super 90 up for auction on Ebay. This is a little known car developed in a time when Audi was struggling to get back on the map, under Mercedes-Benz control and about to be sold to Volkswagen. The shape is classic - a two-door precursor to the C1 Audi 100 LS.

Of course the car for sale isn't quite the clean red example shown in the studio shot above... but then it's not priced as such either. Below is a pic. Below that is the listing text and at the bottom is a link to the Ebay listing.












> 1971 AUDI SUPER 90 ORANGE IN COLOR, BUT FADED A BIT. THIS CAR HAS NOT BEEN STARTED FOR A FEW YEARS. THE INTAKE MANIFOLD WAS LEAKING AND THE KIDS TOOK IT OFF BUT DID NOT FINISH THE PROJECT, UNTIL THEN THIS RARE AUDI RAN VERY GOOD. THE BODY HAS A COUPLE ROUGH SPOTS, NOTHING MAJOR, THE INTERIOR NEEDS SOME WORK, IT IS IN PRETTY ROUGH SHAPE, GLASS IS ALL GOOD, ,. THE CAR IS WHOLE NOTHING MISSING,(EXCEPT ONE HEADLAMP) ALL ORIGINAL AND THE MANIFOLD IS IN THE FRONT SEAT WAITING TO GO BACK ON. THIS IS A CUTE LITTLE CAR, LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE THE 100 AND DOES HAVE THE MANUAL TRANNY. I WAS TOLD THAT ONLY 500 OF THESE CARS WERE MADE, BUT NOT SURE ON THAT. IF YOU PURCHASE THIS CAR YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR MOVING IT.. AGAIN IT DOES NOT RUN SO YOU WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A CAR HAULER OR A TRAILOR... HAPPY BIDDING AND GOOD LUCK. THANK YOU... Remember that this car does need some work, It does not run but as I checked on line I Found them selling for 5,000.00 to 7,500.00 dolloars. Not only a good investment but a desired collectable
> 
> THIS VEHICHLE WAS LEFT ON MY PROPERTY WHEN I BOUGHT IT AND THE FORMER LAND TENANTS GAVE ME THE TITLE. I HAVE NEVER DRIVEN IT OR CHECKED ON THE TITLE BUT IT WAS REGISTERED HERE IN IDAHO A FEW YEAR


Thanks Mark @Hemmings Sports & Exotic for the tip.

* EBAY LISTING *


----------

